# come smetto.....



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Qualcuno di voi ha smesso di fumare? come?
non parlo della sola forza di volontà (la volontà ci sarebbe ma la forza..) che fa smettere dalla sera alla mattina...ma metodi veri e propri, medici o caserecci (anche solo psicologicmente caserecci)...
mi raccontate la vs esperienza se l'avete fatta?
certo che dovreste vedermi...digito questo con la sigaretta in mano....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2007)

Io ho smesso 2 mesi fa. Da un giorno all'altro. Prima ho tentato come tutti, gradualmente e così via, ma non funziona. Però, tolto tutto, il fumo ecc, preparato una larga scorta di cioccolato (secondo vizio), e cibi di ottima qualità (essenziale), sono passati diversi giorni, prima che mi è venuta la _vera _voglia di fumare. Eppoi ho fatto come da procedura: mangiato un pezzo di cioccolato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dopo un po', la mente si abitua di rinunciare in cambio di qualcos'altro. Però deve essere disponibile. Il vero problema nasce se questo manca. Cioè ricominci a fumare.

Quindi, consiglio di non validare il pericolo del potenziale danno del prodotto sostitutivo, ma usarlo, senza scrupoli. Poiché, dopo un po', non potevo più vederlo, e ho smesso con entrambi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci saranno poi alcuni momenti in cui vuoi veramente una cicca, ma dopo 5 minuti ti passa, basta avere fiducia.

Non conta assolutamente la presenza di altre persone che fumano. Infatti ho scoperto che il problema è tutto mio, e altre bocche fumanti mi lasciano freddo.


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Io ho smesso 2 mesi fa. Da un giorno all'altro. Prima ho tentato come tutti, gradualmente e così via, ma non funziona. Però, tolto tutto, il fumo ecc, preparato una larga scorta di cioccolato (secondo vizio), e cibi di ottima qualità (essenziale), sono passati diversi giorni, prima che mi è venuta la _vera _voglia di fumare. Eppoi ho fatto come da procedura: mangiato un pezzo di cioccolato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la solita domanda luogo comune che immagino ti abbiano fatto in tanti: si ingrassa? tu?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> la solita domanda luogo comune che immagino ti abbiano fatto in tanti: si ingrassa? tu?


Si ingrassa un po', circa 5 chili. Però questi te li togli facilmente, l'anno dopo.


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Si ingrassa un po', circa 5 chili. Però questi te li togli facilmente, l'anno dopo.


e con quelli che dovrei perdere fanno 10....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e con quelli che dovrei perdere fanno 10....


Sì però una cosa alla volta


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì però una cosa alla volta


ok. iniziamo col finire le sigarette che ho già, poi vedremo....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok. iniziamo col finire le sigarette che ho già, poi vedremo....


Hai fatto la scorta (ampia) di droga sostitutiva?


----------



## @lex (6 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Hai fatto la scorta (ampia) di droga sostitutiva?


devo ancora pensare con cosa dilettarmi.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> devo ancora pensare con cosa dilettarmi.....


Be' è semplice - la prima cosa che faresti, al posto di fumare


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' è semplice - la prima cosa che faresti, al posto di fumare


ECCO PERCHè NON SON MAI RIUSCITO A SMETTERE!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Far scorta...mica è facile!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Smettere o quasi di fumare?

Per me è correre.

Non lo sto facendo naturalmente.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ECCO PERCHè NON SON MAI RIUSCITO A SMETTERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahaha..che bella battuta...
scemoidi tutti e due.)

Freddi, non ti impegni abbastanza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Smettere o quasi di fumare?
> 
> Per me è correre.
> 
> Non lo sto facendo naturalmente.


Cosa non fai? Correre? Fumare?


----------



## @lex (11 Settembre 2007)

*aiuto!*
































































































































































voglio una sigarettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sono in crisi d'astinenza......


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (11 Settembre 2007)

Io ho smesso da due anni..

allora come ho fatto..intanto i presupposti sono:
1- tanta attività fisica
2- tenere la mente impegnata con cose costruttive
3- fare una bella scorta di gomme e caramelline...

Poi, passiamo al trattamento quello serio....  FASE1-

allora: innanzitutto devi iniziare fumando solo quando ti trovi in occasioni di infelicità estrema (litigi col partner, perdite, giornate totalmente negative, sentirti ferito x qualcosa..ecc.). Il fumo che inizialmente potrebbe darti sollievo, finirai con l'associarlo a una sensazione spiacevole di qualcosa di spiacevole che ti è accaduto.


FASE2-
utilizza i filtrini di gomma che riducono l'assorbimento del 20 per cento circa, evita di passare alle sigarette sottili perchè ne fumeresti di più. mentre stai fumando apri un sito che parli di testimonianze di casi di cancro ai polmoni e vie respiratorie, a causa del fumo. Devi forzarti a fumare mentre leggi queste cose, fallo almeno una volta a settimana. forzati a fumare nelle situazioni spiacevoli o dove non vorresti fumare.

FASE3 già dovresti essere meno dipendende. quando hai voglia di una sigaretta prend gomme, eventualmente gomme alla nicotina, se non puoi caramelline, cioccolato o cose così. associa il momento in cui assumi questi surrogati a qualcosa di piacevole (cazzeggio nel forum, lettura di una buona rivista, conversazione liberatoria con amici, post sesso, un bel film in tv..). Se hai la fortuna di avere un partner che fuma, bacialo appena ha fumato, proverai un forte senso di repulsione verso il fumo, lo so che sembra una cavolata, ma lì ti accorgi di quanto puzza l'alito di uno che fuma e lo traduci su te stesso!!!
non che con questo io voglia meno bene al mio ragazzo...però...il fumo proprio non lo tollero più..


Vedrai che dopo un pò la voglia di fumare sparisce, piano piano.

Io ho smesso. fumo solo una sigaretta per sfizio quando ne ho voglia, ma raramente, perchè associo il sapore del fumo a qualcosa che non mi piace, mentalmente e quindi non vado oltre una sola sigaretta. l'ultima volta che ho fumato era sei mesi fa. adesso ho i polmoni limpidi, ti assicuro.


----------



## @lex (11 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io ho smesso da due anni..
> 
> allora come ho fatto..intanto i presupposti sono:
> 1- tanta attività fisica
> ...


proverò ad associare una cosa negativa al fumo, ma se non c'è riuscita la morte di mio padre per cancro ai polmoni....
ce la faccio...ce la posso fare............


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (11 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ce la faccio...ce la posso fare............


Puoi provare fumando (ma questa è masochistissima) al contrario. la brace sulla lingua e il filtro di là. Et voilà.


----------



## @lex (11 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Puoi provare fumando (ma questa è masochistissima) al contrario. la brace sulla lingua e il filtro di là. Et voilà.




























dolore!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Cosa non fai? Correre? Fumare?


bastonare... te


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> dolore!!!!!


 
e per fumar di meno

mi faccio sto crisantemo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Il fumo che inizialmente potrebbe darti sollievo, finirai con l'associarlo a una sensazione spiacevole di qualcosa di spiacevole che ti è accaduto.


Non trovo costruttivo usare un fattore psicologico negativo per associarlo al fumo, in quanto il fumo non è cattivo. Siamo noi che facciamo cattivo uso. Così potrei, al contrario della tua esperienza, associare l'avvenimento spiacevole a qualcosa di piacevole, e quindi cercarmi le situazioni in cui mi è permesso di fumare, dopo.

Non intendermi nel modo sbagliato. Ho atteso a lungo prima di fare il passo. Il mio corpo e spirito erano pronti a farlo, solo il tempo non era giusto. Ci vuole un momento incisivo ed importante, e l'ancora va gettata nelle acque profonde, non in superficie, dove vento e maree la spostano di continuo. Solo così siamo in grado di resistere a tutte le tempeste, perfino se qualcuno ci offre una cicca


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (12 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Non trovo costruttivo usare un fattore psicologico negativo per associarlo al fumo, in quanto il fumo non è cattivo. Siamo noi che facciamo cattivo uso. Così potrei, al contrario della tua esperienza, associare l'avvenimento spiacevole a qualcosa di piacevole, e quindi cercarmi le situazioni in cui mi è permesso di fumare, dopo.


 
ma O_O scusa eh... chi è quel malato che va a cercarsi avvenimenti spiacevoli solo per poter avere la giustificazione di poter fumare dopo? questo è autolesionismo puro, però.... O_O


----------



## Old candyman (12 Settembre 2007)

*Smettere*

Io ho smesso. A me ha aiutato la montagna. Escursioni quotidiane e poco tempo libero rimasto a fine giornata.
In bocca al lupo!

p.s. ....ora mi è più chiaro l'avatar!!!



@lex ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi ha smesso di fumare? come?
> non parlo della sola forza di volontà (la volontà ci sarebbe ma la forza..) che fa smettere dalla sera alla mattina...ma metodi veri e propri, medici o caserecci (anche solo psicologicmente caserecci)...
> mi raccontate la vs esperienza se l'avete fatta?
> certo che dovreste vedermi...digito questo con la sigaretta in mano....


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e per fumar di meno
> 
> mi faccio sto crisantemo.


mi serviva un francobollo
e nella tana sono entrato 
mi son detto no, non mollo
e il pacchetto lì è restato
ma la voglia è sempre molta
e ora qui son mezzo morto
è andata bene per stavolta 
ma la prossima sarò accorto?


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi serviva un francobollo
> e nella tana sono entrato
> mi son detto no, non mollo
> e il pacchetto lì è restato
> ...


 

sperem.

io nemmeno ci provolo.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi serviva un francobollo
> e nella tana sono entrato
> mi son detto no, non mollo
> e il pacchetto lì è restato
> ...




























scusa......
da non fumatrice non posso capire, quindi rido, ma non è segno di irriguardezza


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa......
> da non fumatrice non posso capire, quindi rido, ma non è segno di irriguardezza


figurati ridere va sempre bene, quando si tratta dellle disgrazie degli altri poi ....





















































sò un pò altalenante, si vede?


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sperem.
> 
> io nemmeno ci provolo.


begh però mi farebbe sentire meno solo.....
comunque un'invidia con tutti quei denti in bocca............


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ma O_O scusa eh... chi è quel malato che va a cercarsi avvenimenti spiacevoli solo per poter avere la giustificazione di poter fumare dopo? questo è autolesionismo puro, però.... O_O


Vero. Però queste persone ci sono, tante.


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2007)

niente. ho ripreso a fumare. anche questo verrrà messo in conto all'ex....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*e...*



@lex ha detto:


> niente. ho ripreso a fumare. anche questo verrrà messo in conto all'ex....


...progettare un viaggio o un acquisto da fare con i soldi ...non mandati in fumo?


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...progettare un viaggio o un acquisto da fare con i soldi ...non mandati in fumo?


ho smesso per così poco tempo che potrei andare dalla porta di casa al portone. e fai conto che abito al primo piano....


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> niente. ho ripreso a fumare. anche questo verrrà messo in conto all'ex....


com'è successo!
Non le avevi comprate!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



@lex ha detto:


> ho smesso per così poco tempo che potrei andare dalla porta di casa al portone. e fai conto che abito al primo piano....


Progettare presupponeva qualcosa da fare in futuro tra un anno o due con i soldi che risparmierai.
E' il contrario del metodo di associare il fumo a eventi spiacevoli: io suggerivo di associare il *non fumo* a eventi piacevoli futuri per i quali vale la pena di non fumare.
Per le donne quasi sempre funziona la gravidanza, ma la nausea aiuta.
Io ho provato a suggerire di pensare a non lasciare i figli orfani, ma è un pensiero così orribile che poi ...fumano per tirarsi su


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...progettare un viaggio o un acquisto da fare con i soldi ...non mandati in fumo?


Lo terrò presente quando andrò a comprare i botti per i prossimi tre capodanni. Grazie!


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Progettare presupponeva qualcosa da fare in futuro tra un anno o due con i soldi che risparmierai.
> E' il contrario del metodo di associare il fumo a eventi spiacevoli: io suggerivo di associare il *non fumo* a eventi piacevoli futuri per i quali vale la pena di non fumare.
> Per le donne quasi sempre funziona la gravidanza, ma la nausea aiuta.
> Io ho provato a suggerire di pensare a non lasciare i figli orfani, ma è un pensiero così orribile che poi ...fumano per tirarsi su


ci penserò la prossima volta, visto che ho ripreso....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*però*



@lex ha detto:


> ci penserò la prossima volta, visto che ho ripreso....


Più tardi smetti più tardi fai quel che hai voglia di fare (oltre fumare)


----------



## @lex (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più tardi smetti più tardi fai quel che hai voglia di fare (oltre fumare)


già.....sono debole......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> già.....sono debole......


Non credo - ma credo piuttosto che le caramelle e distrazioni erano finite prima del previsto


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Non credo - ma credo piuttosto che le caramelle e distrazioni erano finite prima del previsto


 non proprio..... sono preoccupato...........


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non proprio..... sono preoccupato...........


???


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ???


????? lo sai no?


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ????? lo sai no?


 
si, quello.
porcaccia miseria. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






non fumare però dai.


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, quello.
> porcaccia miseria.
> 
> 
> ...


ormai è andata....


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ormai è andata....


Io non fumo, ho provato qualche sigaretta in gioventù, ma ho capto che nn mi aggiungeva nulla ed ho smesso prima di qualunque assuefazione.
Volevo darti un incentivo a smettere, molto particolare...... se smetti, ti aumenta il fiato, non tanto quelo per correre, ma quello in orizzontale!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old AlexRo (18 Settembre 2007)

Dal pacchetto al giorno (per quindici anni) ad un anno e mezzo senza in una settimana. Il metodo? Nessuno. Giusto i primi due/tre giorni qualche gomma alla nicotina ma in realtà è bastato non pensarci troppo. 
E bada ben che non sono per nulla forte di animo o con grande forza di volontà!
Il problema principale per me era alla sera. Davanti al computer. Veniva spontaneo allungare la mano per cercare il pacchetto (che non deve assolutamente essere comprato, tenerlo nascosto non conta).
Un chewingum in quel momento e si passava oltre. In tre/quattro giorni l'ho superato. Ora sto tranquillo anche in macchina con fumatori senza sentire l'esigenza. Ho provato a fare un tiro da una amica ed ho iniziato a tossire come un matto.

Inutile che ti dica che:
1. Sento i sapori diversamente da prima. Più intensi e riconoscibili.
2. Mi pare di resistere a sforzi maggiori senza fiatone (es. fare le scale).
3. .. ebbene parrebbe (a detta di mia moglie).. più.. durello di prima. Non so se lo diceva per incentivare ma ha funzionato!

Io sono in abbondante sovrappeso ed i chili non li ho sentiti troppo. Ora sto a dieta per calare di una ventina di chili ma non saprei dirti se ne ho presi su smettendo di fumare.. nel mucchio non li ho notati!


In realtà oltre al fattore fisico smettere ha accresciuto la mia proverbialmente bassa autostima. Riuscire in quella che per un fumatore è una grossa impresa da forti soddisfazioni. Forza!

Edit: Credo che iniziare provando a non fumare per dieci/dodici ore sia il passo fondamentale. Da li è tutto in discesa. Io ero facilitato poichè volando spesso per lavoro su tratte molto lunghe (8/12 ore) avevo un po' preso l'abitudine a stare per tanto tempo senza. Ma il più è superare la soglia la prima volta. IMHO.


----------



## @lex (18 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non fumo, ho provato qualche sigaretta in gioventù, ma ho capto che nn mi aggiungeva nulla ed ho smesso prima di qualunque assuefazione.
> Volevo darti un incentivo a smettere, molto particolare...... se smetti, ti aumenta il fiato, non tanto quelo per correre, ma quello in orizzontale!!
> 
> 
> ...


se fai giurin giuretta ci riprovo...............


----------



## Bruja (19 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> se fai giurin giuretta ci riprovo...............


 













   Andata!!!!!!!!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (20 Settembre 2007)

*basta smettere*

per smettere... basta smettere. stop. punto. niente caramelle, cerotti, associazioni mentali. unica tutela: in giro, così fai una figura del debole se poi te l'accendi quando sei tentato dalla presenza degli amici fumatori.
io ho smesso 6 anni poi ho ricominciato quando sono stata lasciata.
quest'anno ho smesso per due mesi poi ho ricominciato quando ho scoperto che cialtry è andato a vivere con grugno


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> per smettere... basta smettere. stop. punto. niente caramelle, cerotti, associazioni mentali. unica tutela: in giro, così fai una figura del debole se poi te l'accendi quando sei tentato dalla presenza degli amici fumatori.
> io ho smesso 6 anni poi ho ricominciato quando sono stata lasciata.
> quest'anno ho smesso per due mesi poi ho ricominciato quando ho scoperto che cialtry è andato a vivere con grugno


Rita, se hai bisogno di un motivo per smettere, trovi anche sempre uno per ricominciare. Comprendo la debolezza temporanea in momenti di crisi, ma credo che la soluzione _fumo _non sia la migliore


----------



## Rebecca (20 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Rita, se hai bisogno di un motivo per smettere, trovi anche sempre uno per ricominciare. Comprendo la debolezza temporanea in momenti di crisi, ma credo che la soluzione _fumo _non sia la migliore


eh che lo so!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Rita*

Negli Stati Uniti alcuni comitati di cittadini hanno citato e vinto la causa per i danni del fumo contro le multinazionali, e avuto un congruo risarcimento..... e se tu provassi a citare Grugno.... è colpa sua se hai ricominciato!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Negli Stati Uniti alcuni comitati di cittadini hanno citato e vinto la causa per i danni del fumo contro le multinazionali, e avuto un congruo risarcimento..... e se tu provassi a citare Grugno.... è colpa sua se hai ricominciato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi il punto non è che le multinazionali siano colpevoli - ma lo Stato. Ed è chiaro che prima di ammettere lo sbaglio proprio, danno retta a chiunque e condannano piuttosto le multinazionali.


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> Vedi il punto non è che le multinazionali siano colpevoli - ma lo Stato. Ed è chiaro che prima di ammettere lo sbaglio proprio, danno retta a chiunque e condannano piuttosto le multinazionali.


Chiaro che le responsabilità lo Stato è maestro nel declinarle.
Il problerma è che non si trattava da danni per fumo ma da probabile, poi provato, aumento della quantità di nicotina unita a sostanze che ne accrescevano la capacità di dipendenza..... credo fosse su quello ritenuto una frode ai danni della salute del cittadino che hanno potuto incastrare le multinazionali.
Diciamo che era anche un ottimo escamotage per lo Stato..... 
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chiaro che le responsabilità lo Stato è maestro nel declinarle.
> Il problerma è che non si trattava da danni per fumo ma da probabile, poi provato, aumento della quantità di nicotina unita a sostanze che ne accrescevano la capacità di dipendenza..... credo fosse su quello ritenuto una frode ai danni della salute del cittadino che hanno potuto incastrare le multinazionali.
> Diciamo che era anche un ottimo escamotage per lo Stato.....
> Bruja


anche perchè diversamente la multinazionale poteva scrivere sui pacchetti: "Signori, un pò di forza di volontà! Mica vi abbiamo costretto ad iniziare noi!" E c'avevano pure ragione!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche perchè diversamente la multinazionale poteva scrivere sui pacchetti: "*Signori, un pò di forza di volontà! Mica vi abbiamo costretto ad iniziare noi!*" E c'avevano pure ragione!


Credo che funzionerebbe meglio del nero morte sui pacchetti


----------



## sarah (21 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Credo che funzionerebbe meglio del nero morte sui pacchetti


oltre alla nicotina, le multinazionali hanno imbottito le sigarette di ogni bendidio: dalle sostanze radioattive come il polonio, a elementi che supportano e incrementano la dipendenza. 
sanno quindi benissimo che smettere di fumare è difficilissimo, quindi si permettono pure di essere 'politically correct' ... guardare per credere:
http://www.philipmorrisinternational.com/PMINTL/pages/eng/smoking/S_and_H.asp

incredibile!!!


----------



## sarah (21 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> oltre alla nicotina, le multinazionali hanno imbottito le sigarette di ogni bendidio: dalle sostanze radioattive come il polonio, a elementi che supportano e incrementano la dipendenza.
> sanno quindi benissimo che smettere di fumare è difficilissimo, quindi si permettono pure di essere 'politically correct' ... guardare per credere:
> http://www.philipmorrisinternational.com/PMINTL/pages/eng/smoking/S_and_H.asp
> 
> incredibile!!!


p.s. ho smesso da 5 mesi e ancora sono a pezzi ... ce l'ho a morte con le multinazionali, mi hanno fregato quando avevo 17 anni ...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Io sono una fumatrice sociale non faccio testo... fumo solo in compagnia o a qualche festa... altrimenti vivo senza


----------



## sarah (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io sono una fumatrice sociale non faccio testo... fumo solo in compagnia o a qualche festa... altrimenti vivo senza


beata te ... io l'esatto contrario! cioè ... per fumare evitavo distare in compagnia, se era necessario! 'na tossica ... eheh ... capisci che smettendo di fumare mi sono esaurita ... eheheh


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

*sarah*



sarah ha detto:


> p.s. ho smesso da 5 mesi e ancora sono a pezzi ... ce l'ho a morte con le multinazionali, mi hanno fregato quando avevo 17 anni ...


Intendevo esattamente questo....
Bruja


----------

